# Photoshop brushes speichern?



## photoshoppa (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich möchte mir verschiedene brushes einstellen (Bleistift, Marker, Airbush), die mit meinem Wacom drucksensitve Eigenschaften haben. Soweit kein Problem, nur lassen die brushes sich nicht richtig speichern, jedenfalls werden die Einstellungen jedesmal wieder zurückgesetzt.
Auch ein Neustart von PS macht keinen Unterschied, zwar kann man dann die gespeicherte abr Datei laden, aber die brushes haben wieder die Grundeinstellungen.
Danke für jeden Hinweis!


----------



## Muster Max (9. Mai 2007)

Wenn Du Deine Werkzeugspitzenvorgaben wie in diesem Screenshot zu sehen speicherst
sollte es normalerweise keine Probleme geben. Wenn doch melde Dich bitte noch einmal
dann müssen wir noch einwenig weiter nach der Ursache forschen.


----------



## photoshoppa (9. Mai 2007)

Superklasse, das scheint zu funktionieren. Nur zum Verständnis: die presets (Pinseleigenschaften) beziehen sich also jeweils auf nur 1 Pinsel? Ich kann also jetzt alle möglichen anderen Pinsel dazufügen und mit ihren jeweiligen Einstellungen speichern?
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe und den super screenshot, das macht es leicht verständlich


----------



## Muster Max (9. Mai 2007)

photoshoppa hat gesagt.:


> Superklasse, das scheint zu funktionieren. Nur zum Verständnis: die presets (Pinseleigenschaften) beziehen sich also jeweils auf nur 1 Pinsel? Ich kann also jetzt alle möglichen anderen Pinsel dazufügen und mit ihren jeweiligen Einstellungen speichern?
> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe und den super screenshot, das macht es leicht verständlich



Ja, diese Presets beziehen sich nur auf die jeweils gespeicherte Werkzeugspitze.

Freue mich Dir damit weitergeholfen zu haben. Wenn mal wieder Hilfe benötigt werden sollte
schau doch noch einmal bei uns im Forum vorbei 

mfg Muster Max


----------

